# The Sims 3



## The Groke (May 26, 2009)

I never played the first Sims game.

I dabbled briefly with the second and found it...dull.

I have always been scornful of the series continued place in the video game charts and laughed at those happy to shell out time and again for the endless expansion packs.


So it is now that I find myself playing the 3rd effort in the series for about a week now and I am finding it weirdly compelling.

The big difference - so I understand - between this and previous efforts is the way you create a personality for your Sims. They can be given a number of attributes - often conflicting ones if you like - which form their personality, e.g :Friendly", "Evil", "Insane", "Hard working" etc

This allows you to create, interact with and subsequently torment, a wide variety of interesting mentalists, which of course I have been doing.

There also seems to be more focus on structured achievements (if you want to follow them) compared to the 2nd game. You can advance your SIM through careers, achieve life-time goals and thus gain points to spend on interesting abilities and attributes.

The game seems to have a lot going on, a hell of a lot to discover and is rather charming and oddly entertaining. It takes place in a living, breathing "town" full of jobs, shops, places, houses and people. You can tinker, build, develop, fuck up and destroy in a number of ways.

Anyone else a fan of this or the previous ones?


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2009)

The first one was a enjoyably pointless way of wasting your life. Then I tried 2 and it was just rubbish. I think I put it on about twice before giving up. It was too mission focussed, forgetting that the pleasure of The Sims is that its essentially an expensive doll's house.


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2009)

Same as Alex B.

I'll only shell out on this one if I can create a homicidal maniac that kills puppies and eats babies.


----------



## keithy (May 26, 2009)

I love the sims but get all obsessed with it if I play too much. I haven't played for a while and now can't get back into it (sims 2 I'm on about)... and hesitant to try . 

Haven't played sims 3 yet, is it a bitch to run?


----------



## The Groke (May 26, 2009)

Alex B said:


> The first one was a enjoyably pointless way of wasting your life. Then I tried 2 and it was just rubbish. I think I put it on about twice before giving up. It was too mission focussed, forgetting that the pleasure of The Sims is that its essentially an expensive doll's house.



I think the beauty of this one is the fact that you CAN step back, give your creations a high degree of free-will and just let them get on with their goals themselves, _or _you can micro-manage them down the the finest detail and don't allow them to even piss without your express instructions.

The building aspect works very well


I still need to create a freak family and wall them in to a place with no windows, doors or a toilet and see what happens.


----------



## The Groke (May 26, 2009)

keithy said:


> Haven't played sims 3 yet, is it a bitch to run?



Seems fine on my PC running Windows 7 RC1 , but I guess it is still a reasonably beefy machine, spec-wise.

Still, the game seems reasonably scalable and my copy might well still be a bit of a work-in progress given that it is an "extended evaluation" copy.



I have actually pre-ordered a real copy though.


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2009)

It's kind of tragic that the Sim me is so much more successful and sociable than the real me.

I am tempted to lock him away in a walled up room for a week, just to teach him a lesson.


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

that's one of the reasons I haven't played in a while - it feels so wrong when your sims are earning money, eating, buying stuff, havign friends and you're trapped at home feeling hungry and lonely and pissed off


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2009)

The penny dropped for me when I was sitting in an untidy flat that I was too busy to clean because I was making my Sim do the washing up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

I never saw the point of Sims when I played it before, but something in me is really (I mean unhealtily) attracted to dl-ing Sims 3. Perhaps it's that I've just finished my last ever taught class on my masters course, and now just have 1 5000 word essay due in Sept, then a 25000 word dissertation the following September, and have just been made redundant. I have all this spare time on my hands and living vicariously through computer sprites seems like such a useful way to spend it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

Santino said:


> The penny dropped for me when I was sitting in an untidy flat that I was too busy to clean because I was making my Sim do the washing up.



This is how I envisage my life becoming if I dl Sims 3.

However, I'm sitting in an untidy house because I'm too busy talking on a message board to tidy it. So, I'm already there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

Damn you urban *shakes fist*

I haven't bought a computer game in absolutely forever, and here I am pressing the "Yes, please, pre-order me a lovely copy of Sims 3 and send me a gaming guide while you're at it" button over at Amazon.

Curses


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 27, 2009)

Ohhh, when's it out then? I loved Sims 1, but lost interest with 2. I'll definitely be interested in evaluating this!

Like I need any more things to waste time on!


----------



## subversplat (May 27, 2009)

Any idea of gfx/cpu minimum requirements? Might give this a go if it'll run on my chugalong laptop.


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

sims 2 doesn't run well at all on a chugalong, and this one requires lots and lots of oomph and that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ohhh, when's it out then? I loved Sims 1, but lost interest with 2. I'll definitely be interested in evaluating this!
> 
> Like I need any more things to waste time on!



It's out on 5th June.

Available for pre-order just about everywhere. I chose Amazon.


----------



## subversplat (May 27, 2009)

keithy said:


> sims 2 doesn't run well at all on a chugalong, and this one requires lots and lots of oomph and that.


Gutted. I've got lots of ram and that, just not much processing power


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2009)

keithy said:


> sims 2 doesn't run well at all on a chugalong, and this one requires lots and lots of oomph and that.



I understand that the developers became well aware that the biggest market for the Sims was the more casual gamer - a demographic unlikely to have a bling machine or feel the need to upgrade all the time.

This game is likely to be much less stresful on a current mid-low spec rig than Sims 2 was at the time.

My PC eats it up with everything set as high as it will go, but it is quite scalable.

_Minimum_ specs are as follows - you will want a bit more than this if you want to get the most out of it:


*FOR WINDOWS XP* 
* 2.0 GHz P4 processor or equivalent 
* 1 GB RAM 
* A 128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0  
* The latest version of DirectX 9.0c 
* Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 
* At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games 


*FOR WINDOWS VISTA* 
* 2.4 GHz P4 processor or equivalent 
* 1.5 GB RAM 
* A 128 MB Video Card with support for Pixel Shader 2.0   
* Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
* At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space with at least 1 GB of additional space for custom content and saved games 

For computers using built-in graphics chipsets under Windows, the game requires at least: 

* Intel Integrated Chipset, GMA 3-Series or above 
* 2.6 GHz Pentium D CPU, or 1.8 GHz Core 2 Duo, or equivalent 
* 0.5 GB additional RAM 

*FOR MAC OS X* 
* Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher 
* Intel Core Duo Processor 
* 2 GB RAM 
* ATI X1600 or Nvidia 7300 GT with 128 MB of Video RAM, or 
* Intel Integrated GMA X3100. 
* At least 6.1 GB of hard drive space, with at least 1 GB additional space for custom content and saved games 
* This game will not run on PowerPC (G3/G4/G5) based Mac systems, or the GMA 950 class of integrated video cards. 

Windows Supported Video Cards 
----------------------------- 
NVIDIA GeForce series 
FX 5900, FX 5950 
6200, 6500, 6600, 6800 
7200, 7300, 7600, 7800, 7900, 7950 
8400, 8500, 8600, 8800 
9300, 9400, 9500, 9600, 9800 
G100, GT 120, GT 130, GTS 150 
GTS 250, GTX 260, GTX 280, GTX 285, GTX 295 

ATI Radeon™ series 
9500, 9600, 9800 
X300, X600, X700, X800, X850 
X1300, X1600, X1800, X1900, X1950 
2400, 2600, 2900 
3450, 3650, 3850, 3870 
4850, 4870 

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 
GMA 3-Series, GMA 4-Series 

Laptop versions of these chipsets may work, but may run comparatively slower. Standalone cards that are installed in vanilla PCI slots (not PCIe or PCIx or AGP), such as some GeForce FX variants, will perform poorly. 

MAC OS X Supported Video Cards 
----------------------------- 
NVIDIA GeForce series 
 7300, 7600 
 8600, 8800 
 9400M, 9600M GT 
 GT 120, GT 130 

ATI Radeon+G22™ series 
  X1600, X1900 
  2400, 2600 
  3870, 
  4850, 4870 

Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA)   GMA 3-Series


----------



## The Groke (May 27, 2009)

We can all share our Sims online - create Sim versions of all of the Urbanites and then fill your local Sim town with them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

My iMac looks like it will just about run it:

* Mac OS X 10.5.7 Leopard or higher 
* Intel Core Duo Processor 
* 2 GB RAM 
* ATI X1600 with 128 MB of Video RAM

That's my exact set-up. Not sure what my Macbook is. It was the last version of the black one they brought out before the big aluminium update. I imagine it might just make the grade.

Can I run it on both machines? Is there any way of transferring my status to date to my macbook, and then back to the imac should I want to play on there? Or am I tied to the one machine? Or both if I am happy to have 2 different games running. iyswim.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2009)

I only tried the first one and quickly got tired of their weak bladders - Piss Manager 2002 would have been a more apt title...


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

Mine will run at the minimum, which will probs mean it will be slow and i won't be able to have massive houses.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

I want massive houses


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

with sims 2, even running it on a machine with higher than the minimum specs you had to turn graphics RIGHT down and have small houses with not many people in it to be able to run it without it dragging/jerking etc. 

This is why I'm not going to waste my time buying this one, it's frustrating not being able to play it properly


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

Bum.

I'm still buying it. I'll just have to steal a better computer.


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

you'll still have fun, I did, just will have to cope with it being shitter than it's meant to be. til you upgrade your comp or nick one  THEN you will be amazed at how beautiful it all is.


----------



## subversplat (May 27, 2009)

keithy said:


> with sims 2, even running it on a machine with higher than the minimum specs you had to turn graphics RIGHT down and have small houses with not many people in it to be able to run it without it dragging/jerking etc.
> 
> This is why I'm not going to waste my time buying this one, it's frustrating not being able to play it properly


This sort of thing sounds more like a RAM problem. Ram is as cheap as, well, chips.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

subversplat said:


> This sort of thing sounds more like a RAM problem. Ram is as cheap as, well, chips.



I can't go higher that 2GB on my iMac, and it looks like that's the minimum requirement. So I guess does that mean it'll be all jumpy and shit? 

I want a house as big as Windsor Castle.


----------



## keithy (May 27, 2009)

nope, even with more ram and stuff, and a better graphics card, i've only been able to run it properly with a much better processer and lots and LOTD more ram


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2009)

keithy said:


> nope, even with more ram and stuff, and a better graphics card, i've only been able to run it properly with a much better processer and lots and LOTD more ram



This makes me sad  I want you to be able to have a good Sims experience 

More importantly, it makes me worry it'll be shit on my machine


----------



## The Groke (May 28, 2009)

So I built a small Gazebo in my garden.

I lured in an unsuspecting neighbour with the promise of TV and fun.

I then removed the door and replaced it with a window.

I put some rotten food in there to see how hungry he would get, but he was obviously too proud to eat it.

After about a week of complaining, passing out and pissing himself, he finally expired.

The grim reaper turned up in person to collect him.


----------



## Dandred (May 28, 2009)

The Groke said:


> So I built a small Gazebo in my garden.
> 
> I lured in an unsuspecting neighbour with the promise of TV and fun.
> 
> ...




More, tell me more!!

What is the most evil thing you can do?


----------



## Silva (May 28, 2009)

My problem with The Sims is simple: I enjoyed building houses (even in the vanilla, non-upgraded version), but the rest of the game just didn't held my interest for much longer after I designed a suitable house. 

If they made a "urban renewal kit" where we had to buy old houses, improve them and then sell the for a profit, I reckon I would have bought it. Or apartments, allowing huge fights between neighbours over 4pm rave parties


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 28, 2009)

Dandred said:


> More, tell me more!!
> 
> What is the most evil thing you can do?



I used to lure my neighbours over for a swim in my pool, and then sell the pool ladder so they would swim themselved to death.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 28, 2009)

God, I'm liking the sound of this  

I know a cheat for lots of money in Sims 3, if anyone gives a shit. Although, I'm sure you all do already anyway. Cuz, like, them games aren't worth shit unless you've got lots of money. 

Roll on June 5th. (Although my Amazon supersaver delivery may mean I might not get it until later  )


----------



## Citizen66 (May 31, 2009)

It's a bit middle class. Bring out the Council estate version and introduce social problems and it'd be a hoot.

Careers! pfft.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2009)

Anyone playing this yet? 

I've pre-ordered from Amazon and done the whole supersaver delivery so I likely won't get it until November


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

No one playing it then? Or have your lives been so completely taken over you can't drag yourself away from it to answer me?

I'm itching to get my hands on it. Better take this opportunity to finish off a last little bit of transcribing work I've got - cos I sure as hell won't get chance once the game arrives


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

I rebuilt my machine the other day when I put in a new HD and ended up zapping the cracked copy I had.

I have pre-ordered on download anyway, so I thought I would wait until tomorrow and play the real thing...

When you get yours, we should exchange account details and send our Sims to interfere with each others village...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 4, 2009)

I got it last night, and was badly torn between starting it and watching the Apprentice. It looks really good so far! I didn't know you could swap account details, that sounds like recipe for mayhem.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Gosh, I didn't know you could do that either. What happens then? You are still playing your game but you can visit someone else's town? A bit like Animal Crossing then? But obviously better.

(I dread to think of the state of my AC town )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

Because I can't cope with life without cheats:

http://www.gamesradar.com/pc/the-sims-3/cheats-guides-faqs/g-20061106113750640058

http://www.softsailor.com/news/4070-the-sims-3-cheat-codes-for-money-and-more.html


----------



## The Groke (Jun 4, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Gosh, I didn't know you could do that either. What happens then? You are still playing your game but you can visit someone else's town? A bit like Animal Crossing then? But obviously better.
> 
> (I dread to think of the state of my AC town )




Um..not entirely sure actually. I think it means you can upload and share your towns and Sims and designs with folk, but I don't believe you actually visit anyone in real time online as it were.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 4, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Um..not entirely sure actually. I think it means you can upload and share your towns and Sims and designs with folk, but I don't believe you actually visit anyone in real time online as it were.



Dammit Janet  That would have been pretty cool. Especially if you could edit their shit


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it just me or is the clock on it really slow? I can't seem to speed through them sleeping etc.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it just me or does everyone have it before me 

Damn my (one-time) honesty for pre-ordering an actual, physical copy.


----------



## subversplat (Jun 5, 2009)

Just ordered a Turion 64 x2 2gig so hopefully it will run (my woeful ATI Xpress 1100 isn't going to help matters but that's just the eyecandy)


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Chairman Meow said:


> Is it just me or is the clock on it really slow? I can't seem to speed through them sleeping etc.



You can fast forward to 2, 3 or 4x speed with the little play and ff icons in the lower left side of the screen.





Vintage Paw said:


> Is it just me or does everyone have it before me



Yes. Sorry. We all got ours from the No Vintage Paws club.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> You can fast forward to 2, 3 or 4x speed with the little play and ff icons in the lower left side of the screen.



Did that already, but it still seems dead slow. Mine were all asleep last night at the same time and it took AGES even on high speed. I ended up getting bored.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yes. Sorry. We all got ours from the No Vintage Paws club.



Fuck you. Fuck you all 

My postie came and went today. No package from Amazon for me


----------



## kained&able (Jun 5, 2009)

cunningly timed release for big brother being on tele.

I fucking hate the sims.


dave


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, my Amazon account tells me my copy was despatched yesterday. There's a chance a man in a van may arrive with it yet. Although I doubt it. Probably tomorrow now. I'm busy tomorrow, dammit


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

So, can you make your own patterns and stuff? I hear you can go online and buy custom content, but I aren't doing that. But there's also the exchange, where you exchange one of your things for someone else's things. Or something. So what can you make in-game? Do you have to be clever?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 5, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> So, can you make your own patterns and stuff? I hear you can go online and buy custom content, but I aren't doing that. But there's also the exchange, where you exchange one of your things for someone else's things. Or something. So what can you make in-game? Do you have to be clever?




Yeah you can do all sorts with the patterns and colours etc.

Actually building new objects is not on the cards yet, but I imagine it will be in time.

I think your copy of the Sims should come with some bonus "sim points" with which you can purchase new stuff online.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Yeah you can do all sorts with the patterns and colours etc.
> 
> Actually building new objects is not on the cards yet, but I imagine it will be in time.
> 
> I think your copy of the Sims should come with some bonus "sim points" with which you can purchase new stuff online.



I didn't order the collector's edition, just the bog standard one. Although I will, apparently, get a download code tomorrow to download a special 'abstract circles' pattern. Lol. Looks like my house will be psychedelia 60s inspired 

Amazon tells me that although they despatched my game yesterday I am due to receive it on the 10th. They are usually conservative with their delivery estimates though. I reckon I might get it tomorrow. But I'm busy tomorrow, dammit 

I'm very excited. Can you tell?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2009)

Heh, the bitching and whining going on on the Amazon forums is hilarious. They're all like "I opted for free delivery, and it says it's estimated to be with me on the 10th, but it's not here today, I'm sooooooo angry, I think my life is over".

Twunts.


----------



## lenny101 (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there much difference between the PC version and X Box version?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2009)

I bought the first on e on the ps2 but it was boring as fuck. I thought you could just roam about and see where things went, nudge all sorts of people and play god. No, it's a full on dullard game where you have to get a job and drive really slowly on a scooter. Fuck off.


----------



## Silva (Jun 8, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I bought the first on e on the ps2 but it was boring as fuck. I thought you could just roam about and see where things went, nudge all sorts of people and play god. No, it's a full on dullard game where you have to get a job and drive really slowly on a scooter. Fuck off.



The console versions are completely different, mind. They're a bunch of fetch quests taped together with minigames. Or the other way around.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, so my absence from the internets for the past 2 days suggests it arrived on Saturday 

Hooked much? Although already getting slightly bored. 

Made a sim. moved her into the largest empty lot. Cheated myself loads of money. Built a fuck off big house with all the exciting stuff in it. That took nearly all Saturday lol. Then cos she doesn't have to work she decided to throw herself completely into her painting and music. She's getting ace already. Then I decided it'd be cool if she had a smooch, and she got married last night. Now her husband just went grey, but she's still young and hot. He just retired. Apparently he's a gold digger and his life's ambition is to kill his rich wife. I'm not going to let that happen. He'll be dead and buried and she'll still be living it large. Anyway, it's got a bit boring now, so I think I'm going to start another game on a smaller lot. Still not really to do it with no money. Motherlode ftw. I don't want any fucking kids though. Can two women get married in it? You can access the romantic section when chatting, so does that mean you can have gayers? I do hope so. 

I might make a man this time.


----------



## subversplat (Jun 8, 2009)

Sims2 had gayers!

Am liking the gold digger stuff haha.

Are you running this on 1gb ram??


----------



## hoverdonkey (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine is running on 1G of RAM fine on the Mac - apparently. It's Mrs Donkey's game


----------



## subversplat (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh god my laptop didn't take kindly to being upgraded and is now screwed


----------



## revol68 (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a game for teenage girls ffs!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 8, 2009)

Where's the carpet and wallpaper?


----------



## The Groke (Jun 11, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> Cheated myself loads of money.



Which is probably why you are experiencing boredom already!



Took me ages to be able to afford to build/buy all the top stuff as I _worked_ for my money.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 11, 2009)

kained&able said:


> cunningly timed release for big brother being on tele.
> 
> I fucking hate the sims.
> 
> ...



It's just like playing with a dolls house. 

Although having your guy being a layabout eating pizza all day can be fun for half an hour or so.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 11, 2009)

I still want to here about more evil stuff you can do to people?


----------



## Epona (Jun 11, 2009)

Dandred said:


> I still want to here about more evil stuff you can do to people?


Yes come on people, I want more Sims horror stories too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 13, 2009)

The Groke said:


> Which is probably why you are experiencing boredom already!
> 
> 
> 
> Took me ages to be able to afford to build/buy all the top stuff as I _worked_ for my money.



Leave me alone 

subversplat - I'm running 2gb RAM on my macbook. I've got everything turned down to the lowest setting though, including lowerst screen res, because it seems to make a bit of difference with how quickly sims will do what I tell them (they seem to get through conversations quicker with the settings on low - is this the sort of thing affected by settings?).

As for evilness, I heard of someone who made his sim with hydrophobia then built a pool in front of the fridge so they had to swim through it to eat 

Someone I know of made sims of all the people she hates, put them in a house together, took away the door and set it on fire.

This sort of thing appeals to me greatly.

Now, as for gayers. So far my lady sim has been able to get romantic with, snog, and woohoo with a man sim. However, just as she gets close and romantic to other lady sims the kiss option never appears, only hold hands etc. Either it's taking loads longer than hetero or it's never gonna happen. My angry lesbian friend at university assures me the sims franchise is pretty good with this sort of thing and if I persevere I'll be able to fulfil my hetero voyeristic desires, but I'm still waiting.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 15, 2009)

The tale of Alice and Kev.


----------



## subversplat (Jun 20, 2009)

subversplat said:


> Oh god my laptop didn't take kindly to being upgraded and is now screwed



Emergency over - I just got a new laptop.

 @ self


----------



## keithy (Jun 22, 2009)

The Groke said:


> The tale of Alice and Kev.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone still play this? I dusted it off yesterday, built a house, made a sim, then promptly couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I got briefly fascinated with the sims 1 as it was a new concept in games. I introduced my ex to the sims 2 which was both a good and bad idea in equal measure.

I bought the sims 3 and played about with it for about a day and got really bored. It's just the same game as the sims 1 & 2 but not in any way exciting as it's not a new concept any more, just better graphics and tweaked game play.


----------



## The Groke (Jun 29, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Does anyone still play this? I dusted it off yesterday, built a house, made a sim, then promptly couldn't give a shit.



I was really bored the other day and bought both the expansions. Since installing them I now can't play for more than about 15 minutes without it crashing to desktop.

So yeah. That.


----------



## keithy (Jun 29, 2010)

I decided I didn't like it, so I started playing sims 2 again


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had to turn everything down as low as it'll go. My poor macbook just can't deal with it. *sigh* I'm sure it'd be more enjoyable if I didn't have to wait for 5 minutes to change the colour of a rug.


----------



## Mooncat (Jul 14, 2010)

Epona said:


> Yes come on people, I want more Sims horror stories too



Homeless sims - http://aliceandkev.wordpress.com/ 


> This is an experiment in playing a homeless family in The Sims 3. I created two Sims, moved them in to a place made to look like an abandoned park, removed all of their remaining money, and then attempted to help them survive without taking any of the game’s unrealistically easy cash routes.



Bagger - beaten too it - that'll learn me to read all the thread before posting


----------

